# give me a break (oh, please)



## jboone

In English when someone is giving you a hard time, common ironic/fed up responses are "Give me a break!" and "(Oh) please."

What might Romanian equivalents be for these situations? I hear "lasă" often, but I think it's slightly different (more like, "Just forget it" or "Let it go").

Many thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## farscape

*(Mai) Scutește-mă!* it's very close to "give me a break". You can also use with an ironic/mocking tone *Nu zău?! Or (H)ai lasă-mă!*

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

It depends on how aggressive you want to be.
_Mai scutește-mă_ leaves no room for further discussions. It also sounds very impolite to me.

Something you must have heard is _mă, mă lași?_ This one is very _en vogue_ these days, pronounced as if there were only two words: _mămă, lași?_ Both very funny and non-hostile.


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> ... _Mai scutește-mă_ leaves no room for further discussions. It also sounds very impolite to me.



Neither does "gimme a break" ) Come to think of it, I find first *mă* (instead of *măi* in Mă, mă laşi...) rather rude and impolite 

Later,


----------

